# City of Nankin, a barque built 1859



## clydesiderman

Does anyone have any further details of this barque? All I know is Capt William Watson of Irvine, Scotland was in command in 1876, under Smith and Sons, Glasgow, and she was sold around 1880.
Any information will be appreciated. Thank you,
Douglas Boyd, Irvine, Scotland.


----------



## melliget

Hi Douglas.

Here are a few morsels from The Times. Curiously, the tonnage given as 986 tons, then in 1882 a handful of ads gave tonnage as 1800 (not sure whether it was a different ship or they just got it wrong). Subsequent ads gave the original tonnage again.

The Times, Friday, Dec 09, 1859
Ship News
Vessels Spoken With
The *City of Nankin* and the Sovereign of the Seas, both bound
W., Dec. 2. 49 N., 9 W.

The Times, Thursday, Aug 16, 1860
Ship News
Deal, Aug. 15.
Passed.- ..the *City of Nankin*, from Calcutta; ..

The Times, Monday, May 14, 1866
Ship News
Liverpool, May 13.
Off the Port.- The *City of Nankin*, ..

The Times, Monday, Nov 01, 1869
Classified Advertising
BOMBAY direct (to follow the Dragon), the very
fine, fast-sailing, clipper ship *CITY OF NANKIN*, AA1, be-
longing to Messrs. Geo. Smith and Sons, Glasgow, 986 tons register,
GEO. MUIR, Commander; loading in the East India Docks. Has
superior accommodation for passengers. For freight or passage apply
to Messrs. Montgomerie and Greenhorne, 17, Gracechurch-street, or to
T. Haviside and Co., 69, Cornhill, E.C.

The Times, Friday, Apr 24, 1874
Ship News
The *City of Nankin*, British ship, 985 tons, is reported ashore off
China Buckeer. She was caught in a cyclone in March last, was dis-
masted, and had part of her crew disabled. A steamer has been sent
to her assistance.

The Times, Tuesday, Nov 02, 1875
Classified Advertising
ANDERSON, ANDERSON, and Co.'s ORIENT
LINE for AUSTRALIA, WEST COAST of AMERICA, WEST
INDIES, &c.- Intending passengers and shippers are informed of the
following arrangements:-
Destinations: Adelaide
Ship: *City of Nankin*
Tons: 986
Captains: A. McLean
Docks: S.W.1.
Depart: Nov. 30
[Other ships listed: City of Berlin, Lammermoor, Clipper Ship, City of Athens, British Duke, Lady Bird, Guiseppe Mazzini, The Bruce, Charlotte Clark]

The Times, Monday, Nov 15, 1875
Classified Advertising
[Same ad as previous except departure date Dec. 10]

The Times, Thursday, Mar 08, 1877
Ship News
Home Arrivals
Queenstown, March 7.- .. *City of Nankin*, from San Francisco - ..

The Times, Thursday, Mar 28, 1878
Ship News
Home Sailings
Grimsby, March 26. .. *City of Nankin*, for Calcutta.

The Times, Thursday, Nov 28, 1878
Classified Advertising
CALCUTTA direct.- CITY LINE.- The under-
mentioned fine iron regular TRADERS, highest class at Lloyd's,
will leave East India Docks as under:
Ship: *City of Nankin*
Tons: 986
Master: D. McLean
To Sail: 20th Dec.

The Times, Thursday, Apr 20, 1882
Ship News
Home Arrivals
Gravesend, April 18 and 19.- *City of Nankin*, Littleton, New Zealand - ..

The Times, Saturday, Apr 29, 1882
Classified Advertising
NEW ZEALAND.- The PASSENGERS' LINE
and the ALBION SHIPPING COMPANY are now loading
the following SHIPS for the under-noted Ports:-
Ship: *City of Nankin*
Tons: 1,800
Port: Canterbury
To Sail: May 10

The Times, Tuesday, May 23, 1882
Classified Adverting
[Similar ad as previous, incl. 1,800 tons]

The Times, Monday, Aug 13, 1883
Classified Advertising
AUSTRALIA.- The ABERDEEN LINE.-
Port: Sydney
Sailing Vessel: *City of Nankin*
Tons Reg: 986
Date: Sept. 15

The Times, Tuesday, Jul 07, 1885
Ship News
Home Arrivals
Falmouth, July 5.- ..*City of Nankin*, Talcahuano - ..

Apart from the one picture of the ship found via Google Images, the State Library of South Australia has a photo of a group of ships in Port Adelaide (1884), including (apparently) the City of Nankin. Hard to see though.
http://images.slsa.sa.gov.au/mpcimg/00750/B518_A.htm

regards,
Martin


----------



## clydesiderman

*City of Nankin*

Martin, this is FAN-TAS-TIC.
You say a few morsels - you have provided every nail and stitch of sail. This is just exactly what I have been needing, and you have helped me immeasurably. And the links for the photographs - amazing. I really do thank you for all your time that was spent preparing the info. for me. I am very very satisfied, and simply cannot thank you enough. Best regards, Douglas, Irvine, Scotland.


----------



## mflapan

*City of Nankin*

Dear Douglas

I just recently saw your post regarding the City of Nankin. I have updated my record for the vessel that contains a bit more information about where she went after being sold by Smith &Sons.

The information comes from a Register of Iron, Steel and Composite Square rigged Sailing Ships that I have compiled. There are over 4,400 records.

I hope you find it of interest.

Best regards
Mori

Name: City of Nankin 
Later names {also Sail or Rego or Fishing No}:Keir-a85b90p02 Andres Lupo-b02

Material: Iron
Rig: Ship Rig changes & identification codes: Barque a85b90
Type: Pax+Cargo Propulsion: Sail
Designer: <UNKNOWN>
Year built: 1859/10 Yard or Job No: 70
Builder: Barclay, Curle &Co 
Where built: Glasgow, UK 
Engines: <UNKNOWN or N/A> 
Boilers/Gearing: <UNKNOWN or N/A>
Official Number: 27954 IMO Number: 0
Dimensions (ft)—Length: 212.1 Breadth: 32.2 Depth: 21.4
Volumetric ‘tonnage’ measurements (1 ton = 100 cubic ft): 
Gross: 1029 Underdeck: 952 Net: 986
Decks: 1Dk 2trB Deck Erections: Q32' F31' 
Number of funnels &location: <UNKNOWN or N/A> Number of bulkheads: 4
Tanks, etc: 8" Freeboard: 4' 2"
Stem: <UNKNOWN> Figurehead: <UNKNOWN> Stern: Square 
PORTS and owners: GLASGOWb64 Smith &Son: b67b69b70b75 George Smith &Sons: b80 G.Smith &Sons: b85b90 T.C.Guthrie: MONTEVIDEO,URUGb02 A.Lupo Gesulfo
Fate/Status— Year: <UNKNOWN> Type: <UNKNOWN> Details: Not in L09
History and details: Little deadrise. 1859/12/02 sighted bound westward at 49N x9W. 1860/08/15 passed on pssge from Calcutta. 1866/5/13 off port of Liverpool. 1867 Clyde-India. 1869/11/01 advertised as sailing to Bombay direct, loading in East India Docks, superior accommodation for passengers. 1870 London-India. 1874/04/24 reported ashore off China Buckeer after being caught &dismasted in cyclone the previous March, steamer sent to assist. 1875/11/02 at SW1 dock Lodon loading for Adelaide, to depart 11/30. 1877/03/07 arrived at Queenstown from San Francisco. 1878/03/26 departed Grimsby for Calcutta. 1878/11/28 to depart East India Docks 12/20 for Calcutta. 1882/04/18 arrived at Gravesend from Lyttelton. 1882/05/29 1800tdwt, loading for Canterbury, NZ on charter to Albion Shipping Co, to depart 05/10, 1883/08/13 loading for Sydney at London on charter to Aberdeen Line, to depart 09/15. 1884 called at Port Adelaide. 1885/07/05 arrived at Falmouth from Talcahuano.
References (see http://www.boatregister.net/RANZS_References.htm): L64,67,70,75,80,85,90,02:Mac9:Shn1:Sls1^B518-A(P):Times^1859/12/9,1860/8/16,1866/5/14,1869/11/1,1874/4/24,1875/11/2,1875/11/15,1877/3/8,1878/3/28,1882/4/20,1882/429,1882/5/23,1883/8/13,1885/7/7 Not in L02
Weblink: 
Research notes: L94


----------



## Roger Jordan

Hello Douglas
Adding a little to the above posts on the ship CITY OF NANKIN (rigged as barque in 1885 when named KEIR), the following might be of interest. The data are from Lloyd’s Register from 1860 to 1898 and 1904, Lloyd’s Captains Register 1869, A Wealth of Shipping (history of Ellerman Lines, by James Taylor), and Merchant Fleets: Ellerman Lines, by Duncan Haws. With regard to the last mentioned source, if you have referred to that publication for CITY OF NANKIN, you will note that the author has erred in indicating that CITY OF NANKIN was sold in 1896 and condemned and broken up the following year. She was, in fact, resold to a Montevideo outfit and was still trading up to 1907-08. In the history, I have also added some locations and dates of surveys for Lloyd’s Register purposes.
Regards
Roger

Particulars
Official number 27954
Signal letters PTKM
986 registered tons (net tons)
Length registered 212.1 ft, breadth registered 32.2 ft, depth registered 21.4 ft, depth moulded 22 ft 10 in, draught 19 ft, fcsle length 31 ft, quarterdeck length 32 ft
Hull constructed of boiler-iron plating at extra cost

History
10.1859 Delivered by Barclay Curle & Co, Glasgow, to George Smith & Sons (City Line), Glasgow; master A Taylor (see note below)
10.66 survey at Glasgow
1867 master J McEwan (see note below)
1871 master G Muir (see note below)
11.71 survey at New York
12.72 survey at London
1875 master McLean
10.75 survey at Liverpool
10.76 survey at San Francisco
8.77 survey at San Francisco
10.79 survey at New York
10.80 survey at San Francisco
1880 master A McConnell
1881 sold Guthrie, McDonald & Hood & Co (manager T C Guthrie), Glasgow
1883 renamed KEIR for service with Guthrie’s Village Line
1885 new deck; re-rigged as barque
8.86 survey at San Francisco
1886 master GW Tozer
10.89 survey at Antwerp
1892 master Honeycomb
6.93 survey at Antwerp
1896 sold Isaac Zagury, Liverpool
9.96 survey at Antwerp
1897 resold Andres Lupo Gesulfo, Montevideo, renamed ANDRES LUPO
1897 first register indication of 1029 tons gross, 952 tons underdeck, 986 tons net
3.1902 surveyed at Genoa
as of 1903 master named L Coll
1908 Broken up


Master notes

TAYLOR, Archibald, born Ayrshire 1827
Passed master’s certificate (C.7952) at Glasgow 1855
Master of
Oriental 1855-56
City of Edinburgh 1857-59
City of Nankin 1859-61
City of Dublin 1861-64
City of Berlin 1864-68

McEWAN, John, born Ayrshire 1825
Passed master’s certificate (C.4443) at Glasgow 1851
Mate of
John Mitchell 1851-52
Isabella 1852-53
Master of
Isabella 1853-56
Niagara 1856-57
Wolverine 1857-62
Granite City 1862-63
Captured by US Government March 1863 (presumably blockade running)
City of Benares 1863-64
City of Nankin 1864-67
City of Delhi 1867-68

MUIR, George, born Irvine 1837
Passed master’s certificate (C.31,663) at Greenock 1869
This might be the Muir noted above, but cannot prove yet


----------



## mflapan

Dear Roger

Thank you for the additional information. Most useful and comprehensive. I am not sure what you particular scope of knowledge is in sailing ships but you might be interested that I have been compiling a register of Iron, Steel and Composite Squareriggers. So far there are 4414 records on this register. The information that I provided for the City of Nankin was a direct printout from this register. Perhaps we might trade information on other vessels from time to time.

My main effort has been the compilation of a register of Australian and New Zealand Ships and Boats (vessels owned in Australia and/or NZ). So far there are over 39,000 records on this register including quite a few wooden sailing ships dating from as early as the 1760s.

Details of the second project can be found on my web page www.boatregister.net

Hoping to hear from you soon.

Regards
Mori


----------



## primrose

I have a Captain Archibald Taylor who I think was captain of the City of Nankin reg. 27954 Glasgow in 1869. He died that year at sea. Have not been able to find any info to confirm it.


----------

